# Arbor Press Stand



## MrWhoopee (Oct 4, 2020)

I picked up a 3-ton arbor press off FB Marketplace for $120. Today I finished the stand and anchored it to the wall. Welding is fun, a tape measure is close enough and it's like sewing with fire.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Oct 4, 2020)

A fine piece of KISS engineering .....................


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 4, 2020)

Gold country innovation!


----------



## silence dogood (Oct 4, 2020)

My wife is a professional seamstress,  She loves your description of welding.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 4, 2020)

What’s that piece of pipe under the press for?


----------



## llamatrails (Oct 4, 2020)

Looks like it is supporting the press towards the middle front, with the back spanning the wall.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 5, 2020)

The pipe is the primary load carrier, it transmits the load to the floor and is attached right behind the ram/shaft clearance cut-out. The stud wall is just not up to the potential load, even with a diagonal brace.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 5, 2020)

silence dogood said:


> My wife is a professional seamstress,  She loves your description of welding.



 My wife gave me a tee-shirt with that description on it. I've had a sewing machine longer than a welder.


----------



## devils4ever (Oct 5, 2020)

I have the Interstate 2 ton arbor press on order and will need to get a stand for it. I'm thinking of using a store bought stand or make one with wood since I don't weld. How much downforce is exerted? I guess it needs a hole it in or hang over the edge?


----------



## NortonDommi (Oct 5, 2020)

devils4ever said:


> I have the Interstate 2 ton arbor press on order and will need to get a stand for it. I'm thinking of using a store bought stand or make one with wood since I don't weld. How much downforce is exerted? I guess it needs a hole it in or hang over the edge?


It is the pivoting that is the biggest problem. You are swinging on a lever at the front and the bum is trying to lift. Actual downforce is whatever you weigh x length of lever.  The force generated by the ram depends on the gearing and the rating is pretty close.  Lift up is only a problem when you press on something through the base as pressing on the plate  ram force is between ram and base plate.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 5, 2020)

This^^^^

I had considered making mine from wood, but it was much easier (and more fun) to make it from angle-iron and pipe. Yes, it needs a cut-out just like the base of the press. The handle on my 3-ton, which is 25mm diameter, has a kink in it, presumably from a very big boy or the use of a cheater. If the press is not anchored to a fixed bench, wall or the floor there is a high likelihood it will tip, tilt or fall-over. I have a friend who neglected this when he built a free-standing steel stand for his. It's a very heavy stand, but no match for the leverage.


----------



## kb58 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hey MrWhoopee, I must have missed it, but didn't see this listing show up here first... what's going on, skimming off the cream?!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 5, 2020)

kb58 said:


> Hey MrWhoopee, I must have missed it, but didn't see this listing show up here first... what's going on, skimming off the cream?!


Yup. I've said it before, if it's a smokin' deal on something within striking distance, you won't see it until it's mine. It was actually part of the same lot of stuff that this Buck chuck came from, but wasn't pictured in the ad.








						Thoughts on this chuck?
					

Going to look at this chuck this morning. Looks to be a 6 in. Buck AdjusTru with bolt-on reversible top jaws, no back plate. I already have one and don't really need it, but the price is really good (




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




There was (is?) also a rotary table I should have picked up.


----------



## kb58 (Oct 5, 2020)

Bah. Yeah I'm keeping my eyes open for both a small rotary table and an arbor press to replace my HF press that's taking up too much floor space.

And I was just messing with you - I wouldn't expect anything different, given how much time you spend searching for these deals.


----------



## NC Rick (Oct 5, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> I picked up a 3-ton arbor press off FB Marketplace for $120. Today I finished the stand and anchored it to the wall. Welding is fun, a tape measure is close enough and it's like sewing with fire.
> 
> View attachment 339405


I hope you didn't sew it in situ, the gas cans may have made for more fire than you needed!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 5, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> I hope you didn't sew it is situ, the gas cans may have made for more fire than you needed!



No, but now that you mention it, I wasn't that far away.


----------



## kb58 (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm limiting myself to CL because I want nothing to do with FB or Twitter. Go watch The Social Dilemma on Netflix, but I digress.


----------



## devils4ever (Oct 7, 2020)

My arbor press is due in today and I've sketched up a simple wood stand for it. I'm thinking I can add 4 heavy (~25 lb each) patio blocks to stabilize it. It's made from 3/4" plywood and 2X4s. The three shelves should be able to hold the 4 blocks. I can add more weight if needed.

Comments?


----------



## devils4ever (Oct 7, 2020)

The Eagle has landed! Here's some unboxing pics for future reference. I completely dismantled this and used a file to clean up some of the edges. I also ran a tap through the holes to clean them up although they were pretty decent. Oiled thoroughly. Although I have no experience with arbor presses, I think the quality on this is very good for the ~$200 price.

The only thing I'm concerned about is the 2 ton rating. Is it legit? How can you tell? There is no ratio spec on the MSC website. 

So, I did a quick test. I did one full rotation of the handle and found the ram moved about 4.8". The handle length is about 14" for a circumference of 14 X 2 X pi=88". So, the ratio is 88/4.8 = 18.3. Therefore, to get 2 tons of force, you would have to exert 4,000 lb/18.3 = 218 lb! Does this seem correct or are my calculations wrong?


----------



## NortonDommi (Oct 8, 2020)

*devils4ever *Do you weigh 218 lb?  If not then it ain't a 2 Ton son.  Nice looking unit.  Now you can go crazy with the Brass or Bronze gibs and thrust buttons, the interchangeable ram ends, the quick disengage/engage ratcheting lever arm, the position detent for the base plate, the alternative base plate with the aperture for the drop in die set you will now have to make etc, etc, etc.
  You didn't actually think you were going to buy a tool and just use it for its designed purpose did you?


----------

